# Got one of my Holy Grails today!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have been chasing this car for years. Found a few but I wouldn't pay the asking price. Went to a flea market today and got this:



















Obviously missing the windshield (anybody got one?), it is a little scuffed, the chrome is good.

He had a couple Marx cars also, but I left them there. Where was this stuff when I was working?

I have one of the hardtops, but it's just not the same as a pink convertible!

Now please excuse me while I go listen to some Elvis Rock 'n Roll.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice find!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice p/u, enjoy!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dyno Dom said:


> Nice p/u, enjoy!


It's not a p/u, it's a convertible!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i have the hard top if you are interested,let me know...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

jtslot
PM sent.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*GREAT FIND.... Faller??*

Never seem to see slots here in CT. The only vintage stuff I run across is usually along the lines of ashtrays from the World's Fair, crocheted tissue box covers, and these....










Glad people are still hanging onto them thinking they have value and VERY glad you guys score a few now and then. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a '64 Caddy conv!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sweet PINK Cadillac. I'll have to keep my eye out for those.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Wasn't Dash Motorsports going to make a repro of that at one time?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Elvis would be proud!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Elvis would be proud!


He is!! When I was talking to him at the Donut Shoppe he said wanted to run a few laps with it!:thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Wow Nice find


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not a bad starting point! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Faller Caddy replacement parts...*

Hi Marty,

great find, your lil´pink Caddy! I needed a couple of years to find a decent one for a decent price - and some more years for finding a NOS windshield:










Still have the old one in my parts box - if you want it, let me know and it´s yours! Think it won´t be too easy finding an original part in the U.S.?

And if you want a better looking (although not original) interior sticker, I have laser-printed repros here as well as resin repops of drivers and passengers. 

Just let me know what you want and I´ll gladly put ´em parts into a small package for you!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You the man Claus!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks Claus!

I have a windshield I believe was on a die cast car. Other then the mounting tabs being off a little it fits fine.

I am going to attempt taking the "interior" off the Caddy and make a copy, or reattach it with out the ruffled side.

What wheels do you have on yours? I have been digging through my stash to see what looks best on it. I am even considering putting Bare Metal Foil on the original wheels. I am leaning towards the chrome Faller wheels with Continental tires.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here are the wheels and tires I want to use:










The wheels are Eldon and Weird Jacks tires. Small problem. The wheels and tires are slightly wider. I am going to try and trim down the tires to fit.

Something else happend. I said before the motor runs. After I changed the wheels it quit! I made there was nothing binding and tried again. This time the brushes arced and a lot of smoke came out of the motor. After a quickee cleaning I tried again. Same thing, not as much arcing and smoking. So I decided to try the Eldon motor. It snaps in and has the same gear, just a small tip on the brush tubes are there. Ran great! But only in one direction!! It was late, I quit for the night.

Oh yeah, that is the windshield I found to use. You can also see I started to remove the "interior" I didn't push it after playing with the motor.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Faller can motors and other peculiarities...*

Hi Marty,

those Eldon wheels look cool! :thumbsup:

I mounted a set of Vincent reproduction wheels on my Caddy and put Weird Jack´s whitewalls on, too. :wave: Oh, and your replacement w/s is looking fine.

For your mysterious engine running in only one direction I might have a clue: Most Faller chassis (whether can or pancake motor powered) had some kind of rectifier built in. The Faller system was initially intended to be used on model R/R layouts and the track was powered by AC instead of DC. For traffic simulation one could independently control 2 cars on 1 lane using that rectifier (funny!): Depending on which way the rectifier (in most cases a little silver plate made from Selen) is mounted, the current of today´s DC power will let the car run in just ONE direction. So the only thing you need to do is either turn over the rectifier or the can motor to change polarity.

If this doesn´t work: Feel free to post a pic of your chassis here! Faller made uncounted variations of their chassis over the years (which is today believed to be one of the reasons for the trouble Faller got into by the end of the 70´s). There are so many different parts needed for restoring vintage Faller chassis, so I´m glad to have a nice "pool" of parts to choose from...

BTW: Later Faller chassis without those Selen plates could be equipped with different kinds of P/U-shoes that had a lil´diode built in.

For the arcing of your Faller can motor I´m assuming the collector just needs a thorough cleaning and probably a pair of new brushes is required (all kinds of more modern stuff works fine here: Aurora G-plus, LifeLike etc.). 

If you don´t feel like fiddling with the old warped original interior sticker: My offer for sending you a reproduction sticker is still valid! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love those white walls, they really set it off!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is the chassis:



















I am going to try and disassemble the motor so I can clean the commutator and check the brushes.

Claus:
Are the brush tube holders pressed in or threaded?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Faller can motor chassis...*

Hi Marty,

what you have there is one of the rarer variations of the Faller can motor chassis!

The brush tubes are only press fitted. Just take a small screw driver or your needle nose pliers to pull ´em out.

Oh, and your chassis seems to miss some parts: In front of the can motor there has to be a set of spacers / weights (same shape, but different materials) which holds the motor in place!

If you don´t have them: Just take a piece of lead sheet and some styrene to cut your one parts (or - shameless plug ;-) - use a couple of my resin repro parts I did years ago...). They look like this (different chassis model, but same principle):



















BTW: Your chassis doesn´t have the rectifier / diode plate installed, so it should run in both directions...

Have fun restoring your old Faller Jet!

Just take care of your P/U shoes: Those are REALLY HTF! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks Claus!

The first time I pulled the motor out and then tried to reassemble it, I wondered what held the motor in place. The guide pin and a nub that goes up into the chassis and holds the motor in place.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK, so I completely disassembled the motor










I cleaned, oiled and reassembled. The commutator had some carbon gunk between the segments. Great! I found the problem! WRONG! At first it did not run at all. After spinning the armature a few times I got it to go. It ran REALLY slow for a minute, then quit. I haven't tried again yet. I should have ohmed out the armature and checked the magnets, but I didn't.

Here is a before shot showing the peg on the the pickup










Here it is from the top. You hopefully can see the peg hits the bottom the motor holding it rearward.










After pics



















I'll have to dig out (literally) my other Faller cars and see I can tell what is wrong with this motor.

It would be so easy if I could just replace it with a T-Jet.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just found the problem. The Armature has a broken wire at the commutator. I pulled the armature out again and ohmed it. One of the segments gave real eradict readings. I looked at it with a magnifying glass and saw a wire sitting close enough to make contact sometimes.

It has been a long tome since i soldered wires this small, but what do I have to lose?:freak:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Woo-hoo!!!!*

Today I recieved an evilbay auction item I won. It was described as a Faller Dune Buggy. No one else bid on it.










Yep, Aurora Dune Buggy with a Faller chassis:










AND IT RUNS AND FITS THE CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Now I just need to find time to finish it!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

here's another one I missed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330647511734?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

